# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  جسد بثلاث ارواح - قصة رعب

## Mahmoud Ghassan

تحميل بصيغة pdf

الغرفة مظلمة ... , و الفتاة تصرخ : " أبي .. أبي ... "
سرعان ما دخل الأب السيد جوردمان و أنار الغرفة فوجد الفتاة الشقراء تنظر إلى الحائط و هي في وضع الركوع و في فمها حشرات صغيرة و هي تصرخ بشدة و بحده و كأنه صوت رجل بالغ : " أيها اللوطي اللعين .... أيها اللوطي اللعين " و تكرر ذلك مرارا و تكرارا , فحاول السيد جوردمان مساعدتها و لكنها ضربته بشدة مما جعله يبتعد عنها و هي تكرر تلك الجملة بشدة و كل مرة أسرع من التي قبلها .
و لكنه استعد رباط جأشه و حاول أن يقيدها و يخرج الحشرات من فمها و لكنها كانت تقاومه بشدة و هي متعصبة و شرايين وجهها متصلبة بشدة و لون عيناها احمر كمدمنين المخدرات و بمساعدة امها حاولوا تقيدها حول سريرها و هي تصرخ في وجه أبيها بشكل مرعب : " اتركني اتركني "
فنظر السيد جوردمان إلى زوجته و قال بهدوء شديد : " جين احضري لي الكتاب المقدس "
فقالت له : " حسنا " , فذهبت و أحضرت له الكتاب فتناوله منها و جلس يقرأ لها بعض النصوص
بينما جين زوجته خائفة و ترتعش فطلب سيد جوردمان أن تخرج خارج الغرفة فتركتها و خرجت خارج الغرفة و بالرغم من أنها أغلقت الباب إلا أنها تسمع بوضوح صوت ابنتها و هي تصرخ و تقول : " اتركني أيها اللوطي اللعين " و هي تكرر ذلك مرارا و تكرارا . .
و عندما انتهى السيد جوردمان هدأت الفتاة هدوء نسبي و بان عليها الإعياء الشديد و تنظر إلى الأرضية و هي مقيدة تماما , وقف أبيها و حرر قيودها و أخذها إلى سريرها و أغلق الأنوار و خرج . . 

جلس الأب مع زوجته و هو يحاول تهدئتها فقالت له : " هل تريد فعل شيء حيالها , لا أستطيع ان انظر إليها هكذا و هي تتألم "
نظر إلى إليها بثقة : " لا تقلقي .. سيكون كل شي على ما يرام لقد اتصلت بالطبيب مارش و هو في الطريق "
بعد دقائق دق جرس الباب فهو الطبيب جرين مارش طبيب نفسي و هو طبيب شاب و في نفس الوقت جديد على هذه المهنة ..
فسرعان ما دخل إلى غرفة كيت فوجدها تكلم نفسها بطريقة هادئة و فيها حدة فأستمع الطبيب إليها بشغف و هي تتحدث و تقول : " أنهم أناس مجانين لا يفقهون ما يقولون ... لا لا ليس كما تظن ... "
فنظر الأب إلى الطبيب و قال : " يا سيد هل ستقوم بعملك ام استدعي طبيب آخر "
رد بارتباك : " نعم نعم بالطبع "
فحاول ان يهدئها و يقول بابتسامة : " مع من تتحدثين ؟ "
فنظرت إليه بشدة مما قذف الرعب في قلبه و قالت بحدة و بصوت رجال : " ماذا تريد ؟ "
حاول ان يبتعد عنها و لكنها أمسكت يداه و هو خائف منها فقالت في هدوء و بتهديد: " اخرج من هنا " و ضربته بيدها على وجه فأبتعد و هو خائف منها فقال السيد جوردمان : " هل معك مسكن او مهدئ "
رد بارتباك :" نعم نعم أظن ذلك "
رد الأب :" حسنا سوف أقيدها و أنت قم بتخديرها "
و بالفعل قام بتقييدها بينما هي تصرخ و تقول : " اتركني اتركني "
و الطبيب يحاول البحث عن المخدر فاخرج لها حقنة و قام بإعطائها الجرعة في الوريد فهدئت و بعد دقائق غفيت فنامت , فخرج الجميع من الغرفة و غادر الطبيب بيتهم . . 
بعد نصف ساعة سمع الأب صوت ابنته و هي تصرخ صراخا شديدة فدخل بسرعة ووجدها قد ماتت . . 


بعد مرور عامان

بينما هو جالس أمام التلفاز جاءت زوجته و هي تقول : " هل لي ان اطلب منك طلب "
رد بثقة و باهتمام : " بالتأكيد "
- " اريد رؤية ابنتي "
ظل يفكر دقيقة و نظر إليها و قال : " حسنا لكِ هذا "
فغمرتها السعادة و قالت : " أشكرك "
و بسرعة : " لكن هناك شرط "
بتردد : " و ما هو ؟ "
بتهديد : " اذا لاحظت مجرد ملاحظة دموع في عينيكِ سوف نعود فورا الى البيت هل سمعتي "
ردت بموافقة : " حسنا " 
........................

دخل السيد جوردمان و في رفقته زوجته و مرتديان ملابس سوداء الى المقابر حيث يقع قبر الفتاة الشابة كيت التي توفت قبل عامان , بينما زوجة السيد جوردمان واقفة أمام قبر ابنتها و هي تدعوا لها فلاحظ السيد جوردمان بجواره رجل في الأربعينات يرتدي بذلة سوداء و يلبس نظارة سوداء فتقدم بكل أدب و قدم تعازيه لوفاة ابنته و طلب منه معرفة سبب وفاتها فقال : " الطبيب الشرعي يقول ماتت بسبب اضطراب في التنفس بسبب توقف القلب , و لكن هذا غير صحيح و لكن ماتت بسبب غباء طبيب "
نزع هذا الشاب نظارته و قال : " و هل تم القصاص منه ؟ "
- " للأسف لا .. "
- " أقدم لك أسفي .... و لكن هل لي ان أسألك سؤال آخر ؟ "
- " بالتأكيد تفضل "
- " مما كانت تعاني ابنتك "
فؤجي السيد جوردمان بالسؤال فالتفت الى زوجته ثم التفت الى هذا الرجل فأخذه بعيدا كي لا تسمع زوجته الحديث .... و عندما تأكد بأنه ابتعد قال : " لقد كانت تعاني نوبات صرع دائما و لديها تخيلات واسعة و كان تعالج نفسيا و جسديا و لكن كل المحاولات باءت بالفشل "
أحس بأنه داس على جرح هذا الرجل فقال : " انا أسف جدا ..... "
قاطعه : " لا لا تهتم و لكن هل ان اعرف ما الذي جعلك تسأل هكذا "
شعر بالحرج قليلا فقال : " نعم الحق معك فانا جون نولان صحفي في جريدة نيويورك تايمز و كما تعلم أحب ان اسمع قصص من الناس كي .. كي و انشرها للقراء ..... هكذا "
رد بعدم باقتناع : " فهمت "
تركه و ذهب نحو زوجته بينما ركض خلفه جون قائلا : " سيد جون هل لي ان اعرض عليك خدمة مقابل خدمة .. "
التفت نحوه قائلا : " ماذا ؟ "
بتردد : " اعني .. اقصد ان تسرد قصة ابنتك لي كاملة كي نعرضها للجمهور كي تستطيع ان تقتص من الطبيب الذي قتل ابنتك و هكذا تصبح قضيتك قضية المدينة بأكملها "
نظر إليه : " سيد .... "
بسرعة : " نولان .. جون نولان "
- " سيد جون نولان هل تعلم أين نعيش .... إقليم في جنوب بوسطن حيث لا قضايا للفقراء و الضعيف يكتم غضبه بداخله "
- " لا لا .... الصحافة أفضل طريقة للتعبير عن غضبك و صدقني لن تندم "

ظل السيد جوردمان يفكر و ينظر إليه بشدة


ثم أضاف : " على العموم تأنى في قرارك تفضل هذا رقمي – و أعطاه بطاقة تحوي رقمه – اتصل بي عندما تكون جاهزا ..... أشكرك "
تركته و ذهب نحو زوجته و قدم لها تعازيه و رحل . . .

فجاءت زوجته و قالت للسيد جوردمان : " من هذا الرجل الغريب "
نظر إليها و قال : " هيا بنا حان موعد الرحيل "
......................
في منزل السيد جوردمان في غرفة مكتبه جالس السيد جوردمان خلف المكتب و أمامه الرجل الذي قابله في المقبرة وهو الكاتب جون نولان . . .
السيد جوردمان جالس بكل هدوء و يداه على المكتب و يقول : " تفضل ماذا تريد مني "
نظر إليه باهتمام : " يا سيد جوردمان انا أريد منك ان تروي لي قصة ابنتك , ما حدث لها و كيف ماتت "
نظر إليه بسخرية و قال : " و هل تظن ان لدي وقت كافي لذلك "
- " لا لا لست مطرّ لذلك , و لكن هذا سوف يشفي غليلك من الذي قتل ابنتك "
صمت لفترة قصيرة ثم أجاب : " حسنا ... و لكن بشروط "
- " كما تحب "
- " أولا أريدك ان تنشر القصة كاملة للناس دون زيادة او نقصان "
- " لك هذا "
رد بسرعة : " لا تقاطعني , ثانيا لا اريد ذكر او تلميح عن أسماءنا "
ظل جون نولان يفكر بالأمر ثم قال : " حسنا لا مشكلة "
رد جوردمان : " حسنا ... من أين تريد ان تبدأ "
استراح نولان على مقعده و قال : " منذ البداية "
هز جوردمان رأسه ثم قال : 
" حسنا .... ولدت كيت جوردمان في 24 أغسطس عام 1988 في وادي في جنوب بوسطن حيث ترعرعت , ربيناها على الأخلاق و العادات الطيبة لأننا لم نكن نعيش في المدينة و لكن نعيش في قرية صغيرة فقيرة و بعدها انتقلت الى مدينة نيويورك لان كيت طلبت ان تدرس في جامعة نيويورك لذلك سافرت الى هناك , كيت ناجحة في دراستها دائما و لم تعلم ماذا ينتظرها "
رد عليه نولان : " سيد جوردمان ماذا تعمل هنا ؟ ؟ "
- " انا اعمل حارس أمن في بنك الدولي ... هل تريد تعرف كم أتقاضى ؟ "
ضحك نولان ثم قال : " اكمل من فضلك "
- " قبل انتقالها الى نيويورك وصل إلى كيت رسالة من المدرسة الثانوية كي تكمل دراستها في جامعة نيويورك في البداية سافرت كيت مع بعض زملائها من بوسطن و مكثت في بيت الطالبات تقريبا أسبوع و اتصلت بنا و أخبرتنا انها سعيدة جدا و أخبرتنا انها تعرفت على جيم هو صديقها فتحدثت معه و طلبت منه ان يحافظ عليها فاطمأننت له و بعدها بيومان اتصلت بنا مجددا و طلبت ان أأتي و آخذها"

رن هاتف المنزل في منتصف الليل فقام السيد جوردمان بالرد عليه : " مرحبا "
فسمع صوت ابنته كيت فقال : " كيت حبيبتي ما الأمر ؟ "
كيت : " أبي من فضلك تعال و خذني من هنا لا أريد البقاء "
جوردمان : " كيت مع الأمر ؟ "
كيت : " أبي أبي ... "

جوردمان : " وبعدها الخط انقطع و لم تكمل حديثها معي "
فرد عليه نولان : " و لكن ماذا فعلت بعدها "
- " عندما سمعت تلك الكلمات و سمعت صوت بكاءها بشدة فسرعان ما قمت ما اتصلت بإدارة الجامعة و طلبت مني أن أأتي فعلا , بالفعل سافرت الى نيويورك بمفردي دون أن اعلم زوجتي بشيء و إذا كنت تريد الصراحة أنا نادم على ذلك , كان يجب عليّ إخبارها , لن أدخلك بتفاصيل غير مهمة فعند وصولي الجامعة قابلت مسيز ايميلي المسئولة عن الطلبات في الجامعة جلست معها و تحدث معها بخصوص ابنتي "

دخل السد جوردمان مكتب مسيز ايميلي فوجدها جالسة خلف مكتبها فعرفها بنفسه : " انا جوردمان ولي امر كيت لقد تحدثنا منذ ثلاث ايام "
فسرعان ما قامت من مقعدها و دعته للجلوس فقال لها : " يا مسيز ايميلي ما الأمر "
خرجت للحظات و عادت مرة آخرى و جلست على مقعدها المواجه له ثم نظرت الى الأرض ثم نظرت إليه مرة أخرى و قالت : " هل ابنتك كانت تعاني من أي أمراض عصبية او ذهنية قبل قدومها الى هنا "
عندما سمع تلك الكلمات دب فيه الصعقة فصرخ : " ماذا تقولي ؟؟ "
حاولت تهدئته : " يا سيدي من فضلك استرح "
فجلس مرة آخرى و قال بتوتر : " ماذا حدث "
فدخل عليهم رجل بان عليه ان طبيب 
فقالت مسيز ايميلي له : " تعال يا دكتور براين "
فجلس بجوارهم فقال له جوردمان بسرعة : " ما الأمر يا دكتور براين انا والد كيت "
نظر إليه و قال : " يا سيد جوردمان ابنتك تعاني من هلوسة مستمرة ....... "
قاطعه على الفور : " ماذا تقول ابنتي لم تكن مصابة قبل قدومها الى هنا "
بسرعة رد الطبيب : " نعم و قبل ان تتصل بك أول مرة و عندما أخبرتك بأنها سعيدة و و و .. اليس كذلك "
نظر جوردمان إليه بإندهاش : " نعم نعم .. "
ثم اضاف : " اريد ان ارى ابنتي "
رد عليه الطبيب : " حسنا حسنا تفضل معي "


نولان : " و هل رأيتها ؟؟ "
و الدموع في عيناه : " نعم رأيتها و و كنت لا أحب بأن أراها هكذا "
نولان : " هل تستطيع ان توصفها ؟؟ ام ...... "

دخل السيد جوردمان و معه الطبيب الى غرفة كيت فكانت نائمة فدخل جوردمان بهدوء شديد و حاول ان يضع يداه عليها و عيناه تفيض من الدمع و هو يتأمل الى وجهها فكانت وجهها اصفر من عدم التغذية و عيناها زرقاء و بان عليها الإعياء الشديد . . .
فقال الطبيب : " كيت تقريبا لا تنام أبدا و لكن نعطيها بعض المنوم كي تستطيع النوم و مع ذلك تستيقظ قبل الموعد المحدد بـ 5 ساعات "
نظر إليه جوردمان : " 5 ساعات ؟ لماذا هذا المنوم كم مدته "
- " 6 ساعات "
فجأة استيقظت كيت من نومها بشدة و بسرعة و أمسكت يد أبيها بشدة و قالت له بحدة : " أبي ... أبي " فقامت بسرعة و هي تحاول القذف من النافذة و هي تصرخ و تقول كلمات غريبة و لكن الطبيب براين امسك يداها و قام بإعطاها مخدر فأغمى عليها بعد دقيقة ..
و بالطبع السيد جوردمان مصدوما بشدة و لا يعرف ماذا يفعل فقام الطبيب بعدل موضع كيت كي تنام بسلام
فطلب الطبيب منه " هل تسمح بالتفضل معي "
نظر إليه و هو يبكي : " الى أين "
- " اريدك ان تتحدث مع شخص عرف ابنتك من حين مكوثها هنا و لم يتركها لحظة واحدة "
- " جيم "
- " هل تعرفه "
- " لا و لكن كيت أخبرتني عنه من قبل "
- " حسنا يا سيد جوردمان تفضل معي "

دخل الطبيب و معه جوردمان مكتب مسيز ايميلي فوجد شاب بسيط يجلس في المكتب جلس الجميع

نظر الطبيب الى جوردمان : " حسنا حسنا ولكن هناك أمرا ما اود معرفته منك "
جوردمان : " و ما هو ؟ "
رد الطبيب : " هل ابنتك لديها أصدقاء شباب مقربون "
رد جوردمان بثقة : " لا "

وقف الطبيب و قال بتردد : " ابنتك .... ابنتك مريضة بمرض الإيدز "
نهض سيد جوردمان ببطء من ذهول الموقف و قال : " ماذا ؟؟؟ "
ثم نظر الى جيم فسرعان ما قال : " سيد جوردمان اقسم لك اني لم المس ابنتك بتاتا "
ثم قال الطبيب : " سيد جوردمان لا تظلم هذا الشاب , ابنتك لم تكمل أسبوعان هنا , حتى اذا حدث بينهم شيء لا تظهر أعراض المرض بهذه السرعة "
جلس جوردمان مرة آخرى ثم الطبيب براين
ثم اضاف : " لقد أخذت عينة من دمها و أرسلتها الى المعمل و اخبرني بأن المرض مستقر بداخلها وهي عرضة لأمراض كثيرة اقل ما قد يحدث لها حالة إعياء شديدة و توقف بعض أعضاء الجسم عن العمل "
سيد جوردمان يحدث نفسه : " يإللهي " فنظر جوردمان بثقة الى هذا الشاب : " ماذا حدث يا جيم "
تحدث جيم بتردد او خوف قال : " ابنتك كيت فتاة جيدة ... عندما وصلت الى هنا منذ عشرة أيام تقريبا كانت سعيدة جدا , و تعرفت عليها في أول يوم وصلت به تحدثا كثيرا جدا بخصوصها و بخصوص العمل في ما بعد الدراسة , و بعد مرور ثمان ايام تقريبا بدا عليها أمور غريبة جدا "
رد عليها جوردمان : " أمور مثل ماذا ؟ "
نظر جيم الى الأرض ثم نظر الى إليه مرة أخرى و قال : " طلبت مني كيت النوم بجوارها لأنها كانت خائفة في تلك الليلة , عندما استيقظت لم أجدها بجواري فقمت ابحث عنها فوجدتها واقفة أمام الحائط و هي في وضع الركوع و في يداها حشرات غريبة "

نولان : " حشرات "
جوردمان " نعم .. في ليلة وفاتها أيضا رأيتها بهذا الوضع و في يداها و فمها حشرات غريبة لم أراها من قبل و لم اعلم من اين أتت بها "
نولان : " حسنا أكمل من فضلك "

ثم أضاف جيم : " حاولت ان أهدئها و ان اخرج الحشرات من فمها و لكنها أبعدتني عنها بشدة مما وقعت على رأسي و فقدت الوعي و لكن علمت بعدها بأنها قامت بجرح نفسها بيدها "
ردت مسيز ايميلي : " نعم ذلك صحيح لأننا وجدنا المرآة مكسورة و منها جرحت نفسها "
ثم أضاف جيم : " بعد ذلك بأيام كنا في الصف كان لدينا اختبار قدرات و بينما كنا جميعا مشغولين في ورقتنا كانت كيت تنظر الى الزجاج و هي خائفة بشدة , أخبرتني فيما بعد بأنها رأت وجه غريب على لوح الزجاج يناديها مما أخافها و تركت الصف و خرجت فلحقت وراها و أخبرتني بذلك "
ردت مسيز اميلي : " ثم اتصلنا بأحد رجال الدين في الجامعة و اخبرنا بأنها حالة سكون أرواح شريرة داخل جسدها "
رد سيد جوردمان باستغراب : " أي ارواح , هل تؤمنون بهذه الخرافات "
بسرعة شديد ردت مسيز اميلي : " هذه ليست خرافات , بل حقيقة و قد حاول الأب هيرمان التخلص من هذه الأرواح و لكن كل العمليات باءت بالفشل "
بصراخ : " هل تستخدمون ابنتي كفأر تجارب "
ردت مسيز إيميلي : " لا العكس تماما "
وقف مستر جوردمان : " يكفي هذا , سوف انقل ابنتي من هذه الجامعة "
نظر الى الجميع و انصرف و جلس بجوار ابنته يحدثها بينما هي نائمة : " هل تريدين العودة الى البيت ؟؟ "
سمع صوت أجش كصوت الرجال : " نعم " فسرعان ما أفزعه الصوت مما وقع من كرسيه ثم أعاد التأمل مرة أخرى فوجدها نائمة و لا تتحرك فأعاد كرته و قال : " هل تريدين العودة الى البيت ؟ "
سمع الصوت ذاته دون ان تحرك شفتيها
قام بسرعة بحملها و أخذها إلى بيتها في جنوب بوسطن

نولان : " و هل سمحت لك إدارة الجامعة بأخذها هكذا ؟ "
رد جوردمان : " و لما لا "
- " لا أعلم , لكن ربما لأنها مصابة مثلما قلت أرواح شريرة بداخلها "
فجأة دخلت جين زوجته و قدمت لهم القهوة و انصرفت 
ثم أضاف جوردمان : " هذه خرافات يا سيد نولان "
رد عليه بهدوء : " سيد جوردمان , هذه ليست خرافات بل حقيقة , ... "
قاطعه : " أنها فقط في قصصكم و رواياتكم , هل تصدقون أنفسكم ؟؟ تكتبون قصة عن الأشباح و تعترفون بأنها موجودة ؟ "
- " لا شيء يأتي من لا شيء "
ثم اضاف : " و ماذا حدث بعد ذلك "
- " بالطبع أمها علمت بحالها , فقررنا ان نحتويها "
ثم أضاف : " أمها دائما تنام بجوارها فتحسنت حالتها و أصبحت تنام ثمان ساعات متصلة و و عندما تستيقظ دائما نشعر بأنها تبحث عن شيء ما في إرجاء غرفتها و لكن ما هو ؟؟ "

استيقظت كيت من نومها فوجدت امها بجوارها فنهضت بسرعة و قال : " هل انتي بخير "
سمعت صوت أجش يقول : " نعم " و دون ان تحرك شفتاها و عيناها الى السقف
فابتعدت أمها فورا و صاحت : " جوردمان . . . "
فدخل عليهم بسرعة و قال : " ما الأمر "
اقتربت إليه خائفة من ابنتها و قالت : " لا أعلم و لكن ابنتك صوتها تغير و تكلمني دون ان تحرك شفتيها "
- " اعلم ذلك "
فاقترب الأب منها و قال : " صباح الخير يا كيت "
فجأة ظهرت البراءة على وجهها و قالت مبتسمة و بطبيعتها : " صباح الخير يا أبي "
نظرت الأم الى جوردمان و كأنها تقول هل تفهم شيئا 
اقترب الأب اكتر و أخذ يمسح على شعرها و يقول : " هل تريدين العودة الى الجامعة "
صرخت ابنته في وجه بنفس الصوت ذاته و قالت : " لا "
فأبتعد جوردمان قائلا : " حسنا حسنا "
ثم قال بثقة : " ما اسمك " 
فجأة احمرت عينها و ازرق وجهها و تصبب العرق منها و قالت بصوت عالي و أجش : " ني ني "
ثم كررت ذلك مرارا و تكرار : " ني ني .. ني ني .. ني ني ... ني ني " دون ان تتوقف
نولان : " حقا "
مستر جوردمان : " كما أقول لك "
رد نولان : " هل تعلم ماذا يعني ني ني ؟ "
- " لا "
- " ني ني هي روح شريرة تسبب في نقص مناعة الجسم و لكن غير قابل للشفاء منه إلا إذا شاء الله "
- " اذا مرض الإيدز ... "
رد نولان بثقة : " نعم انه من هذه الروح الشريرة "
- " يعني هل تقصد انها روح تضاجع الفتاة و تنقل إليها المرض "
- " لا أستطيع القطع في ذلك , فانا لست رجل دين "
- " هذه ليست هي المشكلة "
- " ماذا تقصد "

ظلت تكرر ذلك مرارا و تكرار : " ني ني .. ني ني " ثم صمتت فجأة و هي تنظر الى أبيها بشدة 
ثم اقترب أكتر و قال : " ما أسمك ؟ "
صرخت في وجه و قالت : " ابويو ........ "

نولان : " ابويو , هذه أيضا روح شريرة تسبب ارتباك في النفس"
عدل جلسته مستر جوردمان و قال : " لقد اكتشفنا بأننا عند محادثتها باسمها تتحدث بشكل طبيعي جدا و لكن ... إذا تحدثنا معها دون ذكر اسمها يحدث لها اضطراب , و تتحدث بغير نبرة صوتها و دون ان تحرك شفتيها ... لا اعلم لماذا , , كيت تتصرف و كأنها مصابة بالانفصام بالشخصية عندما ذكرت لي اسمها أول مرة كان في نبرة صوتها اختلاف شديد عندما ذكرت اسمها الآخر "
ابتسم نولان و قال : " و هل مازلت تقول بأنك لا تؤمن بالأشباح "
- " لا أؤمن بهم "
- " حسنا , و ماذا تسمي هذا "
- " ليس إلا هواجس غريبة , تحدث لها "
- " و الأسماء ؟ "
لم يستطيع الرد عليه ثم أضاف نولان : " هل رآها شخصا آخر بعد نقلها الى البيت "
حك انفه و قال : " نعم هناك طبيب نفسي حاول ان يقرأ حالتها و لكن ....... "
باهتمام : " و لكن ماذا "
- " قتله ثعبان "

----------


## Mahmoud Ghassan

يحاول مستر جوردمان تهدئتها قائلا : " كيت حبيبتي و ماذا تريد ان افعله من أجلك ؟ "
ردت عليها بكل براءة : " أريد العودة الى الجامعة يا أبت "
أصابه الاستغراب فقال لها : " الم تقولي بأنك لا تريدي العودة مرة أخرى "
صرخت في وجه بنفس صوت الأجش : " نعم قلت هذا ايها اللوطي اللعين "
ابتعد جوردمان بسرعة خوفا من الموقف بينما الأم واقفة بجواره و خائفة هي أيضا
ثم اضاف : " حسنا حسنا " و امسك يد زوجته و قال : " تعالي معي "


لقد اتصلت بطبيب اعرفه يدعى مايكل و هو طبيب نفسي محنك و له تجارب جما
جاء إلي و أخبرته بحالة ابنتي , و وعدني بأنه سيفعل قصارى جهده و يجب عليه ان ينقلها الى المستشفى و لكن عليه فحصها أولا . . 
دخل غرفته و أغلق على نفسه الباب , ولا اعلم ماذا حدث بينهم لمدة ثلاث ساعات متواصلة سوى همسات لا أستطيع فهم شي حتى سمعنا صوت صراخ ابنتي "
- " هل هو صوت استغاثة ؟ "
- " نعم , و لكننا عندما دخلنا الغرفة وجدناه قد قتل بسبب لدغة ثعبان شرس اسود اللون "
رد نولان باندهاش : " ثعبان ... من أين أتى "
حرك يداه عن استغراب : " لا اعلم ربما جاء من النافذة او ...."
- " او الروح الشريرة التي تسكن ابنتك هي من ....... "
بغضب : " من فضلك "
- " حسنا , هل سألتها كيف حدث هذا " ؟
نظر الى الأرض ثم أعاد نظره إليه و قال : " بلى "

دخل السيد جوردمان غرفة ابنته بينما كيت تصرخ بشدة بصوت أنثوي بريء و تحاول ان تختبئ خائفة , فرأى ثعبان طوله يتعدى خمسون سنتيمتر يحوم في أرجاء الغرفة ببطء بينما الطبيب مستلقي على الأرض فاقدا للوعي نظر الى كيت و قال : " كيت ماذا حدث ؟ "
ردت بخشوع شديد بينما عيناها لا تتوقف عن ذرف الدموع : " لا يا اعلم يا أبي ولكن رأيت فجأة هذا الثعبان هنا و قد لدغ الطبيب "

نولان : " لا هذا غير معقول "
رد جوردمان : " بل معقول , و بل هناك ما أدها وأمر و بغض النظر بأنه لم يصرخ وقت لدغه و لكن عندما سألتها بدون ذكر اسمها ماذا تعتقد قالت لي ؟؟ "

حاول مستر جوردمان اخذ هذا الثعبان بعيدا كي لا يتأذى شخص آخر فأخذه بواسطة قفاز و وضعه في كيس بلاستيكي و احكمه جيدا و تخلص منه كي لا يعود ثم لجأ الى كيت مجددا و قال و هو يتوقع ماذا سوف يحدث له : " من الذي قتله ؟ "
سرعان ما صرخت في وجه بشدة و بصوت عالي و أجش : " انا "
أفزعه طريقة كلامها و اختلت الموازين به و أصبح يشعر و كأنه أمام قاتل قد يقتله في أي وقت 
بعدما استقرت حالته قال لها : " كيف "

نولان : " كيف ؟ "
نظر مستر جوردمان الى الأرض : " كان سؤال سيئ "
ثم رفع رأسه و قال : " لا اعلم ماذا حدث لها عندما قلت لها تلك الجملة اذ بها تقول كلام غير مفهوم و بسرعة شديد و تعيد كرته مرة أخرى ولا افهم كلمة واحدة و لا ظن بأنها كانت تتحدث الإنجليزية أبدا "
- " قد تكون عبرية , حسنا و ماذا فعلت بعدها "
- " لا شي سوا صفعتها على وجهها بقوة فوقعت على الأرض و فقدت الوعي "
- " و ماذا حدث بعد ذلك "
- " فنامت من اثر إعيائها لأكثر من خمس ساعات و لكن فجأة استيقظت عند المساء تصرخ و تقول أبي أبي , دخلت غرفتها فوجدتها جالسة أمام الحائط في وضع الركوع و في فمها حشرات صغيرة و وجهها ازرق و شرايينها متصلبة و عينيها حمر كذلك و تصرخ و تقول بصوت أجش : " ايها اللوطي اللعين " و كررت ذلك فحاولت مساعدتها و لكنها ضربتني بشدة , فقرأت لها بعض النصوص من الكتاب المقدس حتى هدئت و سقطت بسبب تعبها فحاولت ان امددها على سريرها كي تنام مرة أخرى .. . و لكنها لم تستطيع ان تنام , ثم اتصلت بطبيب كي يرى حالتها و لكنها قتلها "
نولان : " كيف "
- " لقد أعطاها كمية كبيرة من فينوباربيتون مما سبب لها قيئ شديد اثنا نومها و من ثم انخفاض في مستوى ضغط الدم .... فماتت دون ان نشعر بها "
- " و الطبيب "
- " الطبيب , للأسف لقد اثبت الجميع انها حالة صرع و قد ماتت بسبب تلك التشنجات اللاإرادية كما أخبرتك من قبل "
رد نولان باستغراب : " حسنا و لكن ما سبب بأنها تكرر .. ايها اللوطي اللعين باستمرار هكذا "
- " اخبرني أنت "
- " أود ان أخبرك و لكن هل ستصدقني ؟ "
أشار سيد جوردمان كأنه يقول تفضل
فأضاف نولان : " انها الأرواح التي بداخلها هي التي تلقمها , ابنتك ليست مجنونة بل هي ببساطة استجابة لأوامر هذه الأرواح لانها ضعيفة فلم تستطيع ان تردعهم , صدقني هذه الأرواح حقيقة و إن كنا لا نراها , فهي موجودة سواء اعترفنا بها ام لا "



بعد مرور أسبوع من هذه المقابلة نشر مقال في صحيفة نيويورك تايمز بعنوان " جسد بثلاث أرواح مع جون نولان " يحكي قصة عائلة مستر جوردمان كما اخبره إياها دون زيادة او نقصان , و لكنه أضاف مقدمة في بداية المقال يصف رأيه الشخصي بهذه الحادثة بقوله : " من المحتمل بأن لا تصدق هذه القصة , و لكنها واقعية حدثت لعائلة رأيتها مصادفة في إحدى المقابر , ثلاث أرواح سكنت جسد تلك الفتاة , فتاة نشيطة مجتهدة قد تكون ابنتك او قريبة منك , و لم يكن بمحض إرادتها , حدث لها الأمر فجأة دون سابق إنذار , كل ما في الأمر فتاة دخلت جامعة في نيويورك متأملة و تريد ان تأخذ الجميع في أحضانها و لكن حدث لها ما حدث , و لكنها لم تمت ميتة طبيعية بل قتلت على يد طبيب و يجب القصاص منه , ني ني ... و ابويو ... و هي "
أغلق سيد جوردمان الصحيفة و نظر الى الحديقة التي أمامه و قال : " ارقدي بسلام . . .. . . "


تمت بعون الله

كتبت بواسطة محمود غسان
2/3/2011

----------

أموله (06-13-2011), 

أنيـ القلب ـن (09-16-2011), 

بلسم لجروح (05-13-2011)

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

قصة جميلة ولكنها مقتبسة من فلم أجنبي لا أذكر أسمه ولكن الأحداث أغلبها مطابقة لقصة الفلم ...

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## Mahmoud Ghassan

قصة جسد بثلاث ارواح


 The Exorcism of Emily Rose
 للمخرج سكوت ديركسون

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قصه رعب وحزينه ومؤثرة في نفس الوقت 

يسلموو على الطرح*

----------

